# WSR Pres in Riverside, CA



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

Anyone work with them? They contacted me through an ad I have running in craig's list stating they now have the contract with BAC in my state and they are looking for vendors. I jumped through all the obligatory hoops of the registration process, which included learning slighty new & different procedures from what I was used to in the past from other MFS co's., did a couple "webinars" issued them a cert., etc, was ready to do more webinars when a new term for me suddenly appeared in their emails: "lead paint cert.". Even if my company never comes in contact with lead paint, they stated BAC requires all it's subs to have this certification, period. For my company to acquire this cert, I would have to trravel to Vegas (UNLV), take a multi-day course, get a room for a few nights, food, gas, etc. Needless to say, this would be over $500.00 expense with absolutely no guarantee of initials work from them. I basically pulled the plug on the whole process stating I was not a gambling man, regardless of alleged potential in my area. Feedback?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

MHR said:


> Anyone work with them? They contacted me through an ad I have running in craig's list stating they now have the contract with BAC in my state and they are looking for vendors. I jumped through all the obligatory hoops of the registration process, which included learning slighty new & different procedures from what I was used to in the past from other MFS co's., did a couple "webinars" issued them a cert., etc, was ready to do more webinars when a new term for me suddenly appeared in their emails: "lead paint cert.". Even if my company never comes in contact with lead paint, they stated BAC requires all it's subs to have this certification, period. For my company to acquire this cert, I would have to trravel to Vegas (UNLV), take a multi-day course, get a room for a few nights, food, gas, etc. Needless to say, this would be over $500.00 expense with absolutely no guarantee of initials work from them. I basically pulled the plug on the whole process stating I was not a gambling man, regardless of alleged potential in my area. Feedback?


You should have that certification anyways because you may come into contact with these properties. Safeguard, FAS and FAFS had us do this 2 years ago. I'm not aware of any national that doesn't have this requirement.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

thanohano44 said:


> You should have that certification anyways because you may come into contact with these properties. Safeguard, FAS and FAFS had us do this 2 years ago. I'm not aware of any national that doesn't have this requirement.


Not a peep from fas (or other nationals I work with) about this and I've been with them almost 3 years. And...I don't do rehab work.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

There is another thread regarding WSR and, if I recall correctly, I believe the reviews were unfavorable.

You might want to search the other threads and see what's been said before signing up with them.

Linda


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

a1propertyclean said:


> There is another thread regarding WSR and, if I recall correctly, I believe the reviews were unfavorable.
> 
> You might want to search the other threads and see what's been said before signing up with them.
> 
> Linda


Thanks for the tip Linda, but because I could not bear the time & expense of obtaining a lead paint cert., the registration process ended with them. Despite their "flat rate" all-inclusive initials jobs, which lke cyprexx, is hit or miss, my local listing agents all agree BAC is going to be a substantial player in my town, once they sort out all their foreclosure problems. So its kind of unfortunate things had to end b4 they began, because I believe most of the time the flat rate initials would have turned out favorably and would have been plentiful.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> You should have that certification anyways because you may come into contact with these properties. Safeguard, FAS and FAFS had us do this 2 years ago. I'm not aware of any national that doesn't have this requirement.






NONE of the nationals I've been a direct vendor with have ever required it.

5 bros, safeguard, national field network, ocwen, cyprexx and I can't remember who all.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> NONE of the nationals I've been a direct vendor with have ever required it.
> 
> 5 bros, safeguard, national field network, ocwen, cyprexx and I can't remember who all.


Really? Odd.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

BPWY said:


> NONE of the nationals I've been a direct vendor with have ever required it.
> 
> 5 bros, safeguard, national field network, ocwen, cyprexx and I can't remember who all.


Last April when I was still dong rehabs for Cyprexx, they pulled all of my orders and made me get certified for lead. Maybe if you are only doing trashouts they don't bother you? But if you are doing any kind of repairs they make you get certified.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

Just wait....its coming to all of us boys and girls. No big deal to get the RRP Cert. Its old news. Remember YOU might not "touch" the lead paint but if you do something in a pre-1978 YOU HAD BETTER HAVE THE PAPERWORK SIGNED. BIG Brother is watching and they are "HUNGRY" for a piece of your profit! 

Don't you all know that the P&P Crews are RICH!????


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

FremontREO said:


> ...No big deal to get the RRP Cert. Its old news. .


can you be more specific about how much "no big deal" cost you in your time, gas, food and enrollment fees? I already heard one person's accounting, but it never hurts to get a second opinion / experience. Either way, the cost is prohibiting for me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

In MN. the class will cost you about $200 and the firm cert another $300.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

Splinter hands said:


> In MN. the class will cost you about $200 and the firm cert another $300.


Yep, and the fines are substantially more.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

Call the EPA and find classes close to you or education providers who teach the RRP Course. Its 1 day long and most contractors will find there are courses close. Now the licensing fee's add up for sure but as Dreamweaver said the fines are greater.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi.

No MFS requires a lead cert. WSR just sent us an e-mail saying that BAC has "delayed work orders" until January. Probably because no one is willing to spend a few days and $500 to get a cert that is only required by one company with no guaranteed work and a bad reputation.

We have been doing rehab work for years and no one has ever asked about a lead cert.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

SmrtyPnts said:


> Hi.
> 
> No MFS requires a lead cert. WSR just sent us an e-mail saying that BAC has "delayed work orders" until January. Probably because no one is willing to spend a few days and $500 to get a cert that is only required by one company with no guaranteed work and a bad reputation.
> 
> We have been doing rehab work for years and no one has ever asked about a lead cert.


Well, i got it 2 years ago because i would rather not take the risk of having my crews get sick from working in unsafe conditions and then fined for it. That can kill a business.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

SmrtyPnts said:


> Hi.
> 
> No MFS requires a lead cert. WSR just sent us an e-mail saying that BAC has "delayed work orders" until January. Probably because no one is willing to spend a few days and $500 to get a cert that is only required by one company with no guaranteed work and a bad reputation.
> 
> We have been doing rehab work for years and no one has ever asked about a lead cert.


Yup...just got the same notice, despite my bagging the last few "webinars" and telling them I could not pop for the cert.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh, one more thing about this: Why doesn't WSR get a lead paint cert for themselves, and then train their subcontractors on lead safety? I am annoyed by things like this. BAC is not willing to pay the rates required to hire a general contractor, yet they want to require their PNP folks to have all the certs of a general contractor.

Just annoying is all.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

SmrtyPnts said:


> Oh, one more thing about this: Why doesn't WSR get a lead paint cert for themselves, and then train their subcontractors on lead safety? I am annoyed by things like this. BAC is not willing to pay the rates required to hire a general contractor, yet they want to require their PNP folks to have all the certs of a general contractor.
> 
> Just annoying is all.


Agreed but in our contracts, we sign off that we meet all requirements to operate and complete the work within regulations and guidelines in the areas we perform work.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes Than, you are correct, but most of us do not work in areas that require us to be general contractors. If we did, then we could not work for these companies because every job would be a loss on the licensing requirements alone.

Just saying that it's not very realistic for them to demand such certifications. Let the MFS be the one to get a GC license, with all the expensive insurance and certs. After all, they are basically getting paid for nothing, and they do have to live in the real world right along with the rest of us.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello All,

My name is Robert Lopez and I am the Vendor Acquisition Lead here at WSR Preservation. After browsing the website, I came across this posting and decided to state why we ask for lead base paint certificate. First, I would like to say that, yes, we are lead base paint certified and a licensed general contractor. Below is a link to the EPA web site that provides more detail about the Fedarl Law for Lead Base Paint.

http://www.epa.gov/lead/pubs/renovation.htm#states

Next, I will insert a paragraph from our contract that states all sub-contractors shall comply with all Federal, state, and local laws, rules and regulation....

"Vendor shall comply with all Federal, state, and local laws, rules and regulation in performing the services under the Agreement which include, but are not limited to, removal of hazardous materials. Vendor shall have no authority to obligate WSR in any manner whatsoever and shall not represent or hold itself out to have such authority."

For the 2 contrractors that have spoke with us, if you have any more questions or concerns, you can PM me or email me directly.

BTW, Hi Linda! I've done work with you in the past.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

You guys do all understand that this is a FEDERAL Regulation / Requirement. 

And it doesn't matter if you are an actual contractor or not. 

Violate the regulations, get caught and open up your check book. If losing everything is worth it to you, then don't comply.

Whether a National requires it or not is irrelevant.

Y'all better do some homework. 

It doesn't really matter if you think you shouldn't have to get certified, or you don't want to get certified.

It's a pain in the arse, it's expensive and it's B.S., but it is what it is.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

DreamWeaver said:
 

> You guys do all understand that this is a FEDERAL Regulation / Requirement.
> 
> And it doesn't matter if you are an actual contractor or not.
> 
> ...


Well said!


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

WSRpreservation said:


> BTW, Hi Linda! I've done work with you in the past.


Hi, Robert. I recognize your name but I don't remember what company you were with before. Refresh my memory?

Are you the owner of WSR or are you part of the management?

Linda


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

Never mind, Robert. I found your previous company in my system. You did a few jobs for All REO a few years ago and we met when you came out to Riverside to pick up a check, right?

Linda


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

Correct! I just sent you a message.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi All:

The Federal regulation only applies to repair contractors. There is no official Federal definition of what a repair contractor is (maybe a general contractor)? The class required to obtain the certificate isn't even available in most states, which should lead your common sense to tell you that it is not required to cut grass and change locks. If it were, then EVERY state would have a class or whatever, and the class would be offered by the government itself.

Anyway, WSR is now only doing landscaping with every other inspection, and nobody wants to do $20 inspections, so who cares? I also want to report that WSR does not pay its standard pay rate for anything. For instance, when you sign on with them, they will tell you that a winterization is $120. Then they will assign you a bunch of winterizations for only $75 each, and they will be scattered all over the place. Then they will demand free toilet cleaning too.

They also claim to pay HUD rates, but they don't. They will send you a work order to repair a roof for $85. Not a bid request, but a work order. Of course that $85 will be your compensation in exchange for a $300 job. They will demand that you replace a 6' hand rail to HUD standards for $40. They want you to spend $15 and an hour of your time to replace 3 heating vents, but the pay is only $5 to you.

NOT WORTH IT.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that their pay schedule is THREE MONTHS after you complete the work, but they will still be drastically late with every payment, every time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

SmrtyPnts said:


> Hi All:
> 
> The Federal regulation only applies to repair contractors. There is no official Federal definition of what a repair contractor is (maybe a general contractor)? The class required to obtain the certificate isn't even available in most states, which should lead your common sense to tell you that it is not required to cut grass and change locks. If it were, then EVERY state would have a class or whatever, and the class would be offered by the government itself.
> 
> ...


Hi SmrtyPnts,

I understand your frustration with the Lead Base Paint Certificate, but it is a Federal Law. As a sub-contractor for us, you are not just doing lock changes and grass cuts. We do debris removal, maid service, boarding and other services. This may disrupt the paint on the walls and if that is the case, our contractors are required to get the license.

As far as us paying $120 for a winterization, that has never been a price we gave to any of our contractors. $75 is not a price we have ever given. In fact, we have not sent any work to AZ since we started this company. So how can you make a comment about how we send work and price our services. For winterizations, I don’t know a company that does not require you to clean the toilets before you perform a winterization. If you are getting emails from us, please email me directly so we can take your name off our list. You can also PM me, reply to my post and we can make sure we remove you from our list.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Lead certification*

We got our certification just so that if we get any rehabs or have work for our private clients we are certified. I am not sure about who mentioned a multi day course.
I took a 6 hour course that cost $250.00 and then once I was certified I sent $600.00 into the EPA and had the company certified.
The way I look at, even if we never have to use it, it is a good investment. Also as for the painting, part of the rule is that if you plan on scrapping over a certain number of sq. ft. than you need the certification.
In my class there were 3 or 4 painters for that reason.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

*RRP Cert Course*



MHR said:


> Anyone work with them? They contacted me through an ad I have running in craig's list stating they now have the contract with BAC in my state and they are looking for vendors. I jumped through all the obligatory hoops of the registration process, which included learning slighty new & different procedures from what I was used to in the past from other MFS co's., did a couple "webinars" issued them a cert., etc, was ready to do more webinars when a new term for me suddenly appeared in their emails: "lead paint cert.". Even if my company never comes in contact with lead paint, they stated BAC requires all it's subs to have this certification, period. For my company to acquire this cert, I would have to trravel to Vegas (UNLV), take a multi-day course, get a room for a few nights, food, gas, etc. Needless to say, this would be over $500.00 expense with absolutely no guarantee of initials work from them. I basically pulled the plug on the whole process stating I was not a gambling man, regardless of alleged potential in my area. Feedback?



Took the USEPA RRP Cert currently the hot topic in Lead Certs... it was an 8 hour course... good for 5 years. Google RRP Lead cert training... might have an online course.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

SmrtyPnts said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that their pay schedule is THREE MONTHS after you complete the work, but they will still be drastically late with every payment, every time.


They need the money to pay for the house that got burned down in Cali :whistling


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

PigPenCleaners said:


> They need the money to pay for the house that got burned down in Cali :whistling


Ok whats that story? Lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

I will find out more on monday. My (Boa Birdie) told me friday afternoon that WSR in house people caused a house to burn down.:hang:
Said Birdie was in a hurry and told me she would give me all the details next time we talk. :hammer:


----------

